# Roasted Potato Preparations



## Jameson (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello All,

One of my favorite accompaniments to various dishes like roast chicken, pan cooked fish, and seared steaks has to be the venerable roasted potatoes. I have some of my own tricks that I use to get the desired result (which to me means crisp crunchy outside and fluffy white interior like mashed pot.) which I will list below. 

Can I hear some of your favorite recipes? 

Here is mine:

Oven preheated to 425 - Cast Iron skillet/pan - Bacon fat (or any animal fat), Shortening AND Veg Oil. Good combo, but duck fat, bacon fat, AND veg oil is the holy trinity for this recipe.... Pan is heated in oven til warm, then fats are added and it is returned to oven until HOT

Russet Potatoes cut into 8ths or 6ths depending on size. Once in half and three or four pieces per half.

Parboiled for 15 minutes until soft. Drain water from pot leaving potatoes in pot (use lid) Cover, and shake side to side and up and down two or three times (should look slightly roughened on edges of potatoes). Here I will add my salt/pepper, and sometimes some garlic powder (not salt) and a little seasoning salt. Fresh rosemary if I have it. Here is where I want to learn to go nuts from you folks!

Add potatoes to HOT pan just out of oven (careful of course of splattering when adding), must be sizzling. 

Back for 15 minutes (lower rack) in oven, check if they are super crisp on the one side (if not leave for 5 or so more) then flip em and give em another 15 on the other side, CHECK ONE OR TWO by tasting of course before you pull them out. Sometimes with thicker cuts, may take 45 mins total in oven after the parboil. You might have to add a little veg oil if it is disappearing too fast on you as well...

These are never fail if you keep an eye on them. I struggled with getting these perfect until i parboiled, a step which I still wish I could skip for ease, but the results are so fantastic at this point, delighted. I am eager to see what I can do to improve!

Look forward to hearing back on some of your tricks and tips. 

GREAT FORUM!

JC


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds great JC! I want to try steaming the potatoes rather than a parboil. May stay together better and/or not be starchy. 

Crunchy, creamy, potato whats not to like, right?


----------



## MikeZ (Mar 31, 2011)

I love sweet potatoes. I got into knifeforums and eventually developed my kitchen knife addiction due but it all started with me looking for a good knife to slice easy thru a sweet potatoes. Anyway my fav roasted sweet potato recipe Cut sweet potatoes ¾ inch thick. Toss with canola oil and whatever seasonings you feel like. Put potatoes on a baking sheet (can you line with tin foil) put in a COLD oven @ 425 for 30 minutes, remove foil, 20 more minutes turn another 20 minutes, let cool for a few minutes and enjoy!


----------



## sudsy9977 (Apr 1, 2011)

i roast potatoes sometimes in a similar way...instead of par boiling or steaming i just put them inthe microwave first....quick and easy.....ryan


----------

